# My bored doodle/homework.



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

In Art, the homework assigned was basically to draw whatever you wanted. I got bored tonight, so I drew Zekrom's head in 5-10 minutes. Feedback would be lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 7, 2011)

Im all thumbs for coloring shit, so yeah good for you.
finish it.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks! The problem is that Zekrom is completely monochrome except for his eyes and the tip of his head. Shading really helped here.


----------



## hunter291 (Mar 7, 2011)

Virginity, I choose you!... No, jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this pic is really awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it. Its very close to the original. I think just the grey part could be a little bit darker. I like it very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job in 5 minutes


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

lol, I'm still in school. It's not like I have a sex life or anything.


----------



## hunter291 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, because noone in school has se.... oh, wait xD

edit: sorry, youre 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then its okay xD but i really like the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can draw very good


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

lol, thanks! I'm only taking Art 1 now, and I hope to improve things like my line-work and shading later on, or maybe in Art 2.


----------



## monkat (Mar 7, 2011)

Better than our aquatic traitor >:|


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

My art class just ended.

All I really made was a multicolored clay ape....

But that doesn't mean I didn't do other things.

Like this for instance.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that Yoshi is pretty damn good! Coloring and maybe some line fixes can really make it shine.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(you might want to finish up the rest of his body, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I probably should. I just suddenly decided to draw his head, and I wanted some feedback before I started expanding.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 7, 2011)

I like that too. IT is really cool!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Wow, that Yoshi is pretty damn good! Coloring and maybe some line fixes can really make it shine.


If only I had good colored pencils...

And the lines seem a bit weird probably because of the camera shaking a bit, but I'll work on that.

I did color this drawing though. I used color pencils at school.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2011)

Now that's some really good coloring.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thats good! You might want to make you own thread?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.

http://gbatemp.net/t277204-how-could-improve-my-art


----------



## Jax (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

>



I swear I've seen that exact same pose with another character, probably from an anime...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 7, 2011)

Great now start drawing the body.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, complete the Zekrom. It looks shweet! Also, have you ever considered drawing a Zigzagoon?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 7, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Yeah, completely the Zekrom. It looks shweet! Also, have you ever considered drawing a Zigzagoon?



Even better, Kabutops. I friggin' ADORE Kabutops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



___________________________________________
Btw, your avatar looks weird. Is it supposed to look like it's running?


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Croagunks and Zouras for the win!

AlanJohn made me the avatar. Ask him I dunno.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 7, 2011)

Even if it's just a doodle, it still good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you finish the whole body of Zekrom?


----------

